# Hobbies



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to hear about member hobbies. Lets hear.....

My hobbies are all outdoor related since I spend most of my days in front of an editing system.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

oh my, were to start....

well, goats and goat packing, obviously

I read quite a lot, still but got also hooked to several tv shows (waiting for them to be released on dvd and then spending a day or two watching the whole season in one turn)

Then there's the medieval re-enactment and all the things related to that. As in spinning and therefore carding and dying wool, knitting, naalbinding (a way to create a knitted like structure before knitting was invented), weaving, tablet-weaving, inkle loom weaving, etc.. I tried my hand on sewing leather shoes (medieval types), also.

Then there are our herding dogs and the herding itself. Beginning last summer I spent a lot of time out with the goats and the dogs on long browsing walks (1-2 hours at least) - neglected serious packing for that but the goats and dogs loved them.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Well for me its pretty tipical "guys stuff". I live to hunt and try to hunt big game all over the western united states. When im not hunting im planning and scouting for my next hunt. I enjoy ice fishing in the winter and shed hunting in the spring. I've always loved having critters around. I used to be a horse and mule guy and now im trying to be a goat man.

I really enjoy hiking and bagpacking, but recently i have not been able to get out on many summer bag packing trips due to my wildland firefighting job. O ya, love to watch football, Go Vikings!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

sanhestar said:


> Then there's the medieval re-enactment and all the things related to that. As in spinning and therefore carding and dying wool, knitting, naalbinding (a way to create a knitted like structure before knitting was invented)


Ok..... I'm learning some stuff. How do you do naalbinding and what does the final product look like?


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

my hobbies include archery, bow hunting (deer and small game), and in the process of learning how to do leather and wood carving... also like crocheting and making teddy bears


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Rex,

I hope my English is sufficient enough to explain to process of naalbinding. You use yarn - loosely spun works best and one needle, that looks like an oversized sewing needle. The are mostly made from wood or bone.

The basic principle is that you put sling after sling - side by side and that you secure the slings by threading back the yarn, making a new sling, threading back the yarn, etc.

The process and progress is much slower than when you are knitting and you don't have that much possibilities for modifications. Mostly people naalbind circular objects: socks, mittens, gloves, hats, pouches or small bags. As the finished fabric often is rather loose, the final finish would be felting it.

Here's a really good explanation of the process

http://regia.org/life/naalbind.htm


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I see...... looks like the way I would do it. One cut thread and the whole thing starts to come apart. :?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex,

I don't know. Naalbinding has been known for it's sturdiness.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Really? It looks like it would just continue to unwind if it got cut. Maybe I'm not taking into account that it is probably made with natural animals fibers which would conform to the shape and stick together better than most modern day fibers.

Anyone else out there with hobbies?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex,

as the thread goes under and over the slings the fabric kind of "arrests" itself - I can't explain it better in English, sorry!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm an avid reader and collector of various stuff. I'm an amateur radio operator and into radio repair and restoration. I'm also an avid long range rifle shooter and amateur gunsmith. I like hiking, trout fishing, various shooting sports and genealogy and history in general with a special interest in Civil War and military history in general.

We have a large garden, adding chickens in the Spring and love living the country life. We are both originally from far northern Wisconsin. I grew up in the woods on a lake bordering the Porcupine Lake Wilderness Area in the Chequamegon National Forest. We have 2 GSD's and 5 cats...3 Siamese, 1 Ragdoll and one Heinz 57. I also have 2 Oberhasli wethers, my first goats, now about 7.5 months old named Bucky and Clooney. Sweet boys...


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm into hunting, shooting, hunting, hiking, 3-gun competition, hunting (see a trend?) and I like my goats.


----------



## azshedman (Dec 13, 2008)

Im into hunting, shed hunting, and just running around on the mountain.


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been into smallbore rifle and pistol shooting, 26 years into primative muzzelloading and gun building, 40+ years of fly tying and fishing, life time of saltwater fishing, now heavily into archery compitition and hunting, have started into potography and rock hounding, and of cource goat packing.I don't know what I'll do when I retire. Steve


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Target shooting with my girls using archery equipment, scouting for archery hunts with my girls, hunting with archery equipment, looking for sheds so I can find new bucks/elk to archery hunt.

I think I really like to do things with family and archery equipment. I also like to fish, and I want to get into photography because I see a lot larger game then I ever shoot with archery equipment.

Did I say I like to shoot archery equipment?


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Most of my spare time is spent hunting. My dogs (Brittany and German Shorthair Pointers) are with me when I'm hunting in the desert for dove, quail, and/or rabbits. My goats are with me when I'm in the mountains after squirrel, turkey, deer, or elk. If I'm not hunting, then I'm probably out on the lake (Elephant Butte) fishing. I also raise chickens for eggs and meat and grow most of my own vegetables. I try to be as self sufficient as I can.

Tim


----------



## MUni Rider (Dec 21, 2008)

When I'm not at work or lurking this forum, I can be found hiking the 14ers of Colorado, kayaking the class III-V creeks and rivers of Colorado and some in Utah, running with my "drinking club with a running problem", or riding my mountian unicycle or mountain bike on the trails on or around Colorado mountains or Utah Deserts. Hopefully I will soon be adding winter climbing to my list of time killers. --- as well as owning a goat or two,... :? three?....


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

My hobbies are, besides my goaties  gardening outside, both veggies and flowers, crocheting, used to read alot, but don't have much time for that any more. We like to dress up and go to our local Ren faire in the fall. Thats about it at the moment. We have been thinking about joining our local black powder club. Oh, I am a very big shutter bug with the camera!
Almost forgot, we are rock hounds! Used to go rock hounding every summer when I was growing up, now that I'm married and have kids, we haven't gone for about 10 years (my how time flies), now that we have dairy goats, its a thing of the past  I can't find anyone who wants to milk so no more vacations for us.


----------



## eastcoastpacker (Jun 3, 2009)

I love to bake ~ specialty homemade fudge and bread. Craft about anything ~ jewelry, magnets, quilts, wood working. Searching internet all the time, looking for info on goats. Didn't know a thing about them when I got them last year. But most of the time loving my goaties and taking care of them!


----------

